# Suzuki DF20 - 10 or 11 Pitch



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

Mounting a Suzuki DF20 to my LT25 and looking for suggestions on stainless 4 blade props and best pitch found - 10 or 11 pitch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Solas 4121-093-104A is what is on mine, works great.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

I would go with the 10p unless you fish alone. I’m not much for speed though


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

I spent some time on the phone with Steve @ Powertech and he insisted that I break in and run the stock prop with a tachometer to get a read on the WOT RPM'S. From there, I can decide where to go as I plan to go to a 4 blade stainless PT SRT Prop as it's more progressive than a Solas. I've run Solas Stainless 4 blades on all of my gheenoes and I do believe them to be the best performance for dollar, but since I'm going down in power this time, I'm trying to milk as much out of a prop that I can. I'll be sure to update this thread as find and test a new prop.


----------

